# Su Casa - Ayr



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody tried Su Casa in Ayr? Or is there anywhere better in town? Spending a couple of days there in July & need a good coffee stop.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I was working in Ayr last year and Su Casa was OK, I don't think there are any other options unless somewhere new has opened.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> I was working in Ayr last year and Su Casa was OK, I don't think there are any other options unless somewhere new has opened.


That's what I thought. I may resort to using my Aeropress in my room instead!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was there a couple of years back. I think they roast their own beans. The sample they gave me was pretty uninspiring but I will not hear a word said against them as they virtually gave me their 5 month old GS3!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh they roast their own


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Cheers, I'll pay them a visit then. Nice guys win out every time.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Maybe not much demand for v60 down that way but I wasn't impressed when I was given the dripper and a jug of water to make it myself.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

koi said:


> Maybe not much demand for v60 down that way but I wasn't impressed when I was given the dripper and a jug of water to make it myself.


That happened to me, for the first time, in Harrogate last week. A new cafe called Starling. I quite enjoyed doing it myself to be honest. I wonder if it's the new thing? Brew your own?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Shocking! Why don't they go the whole hog and let customers pull their own shots? Unprofessional. Basically saying, "we don't know how to do this or we can't be bothered to learn".


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

perhaps they assume that anyone asking for a chemed/v60 knows what they are on about. personally I would refuse the offer and say I want to see the skills demonstrated by their own staff.....or alternately, ask if they want to get a notebook out and take notes whilst I demonstrate !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wouldn't be much good for me, I wouldn't know what to do when! And do they supply a timer and scales?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Was expecting them to come back and pour it as a kind of show but it never happened.

Ended up using my phone as stopwatch ⏰


----------

